# Domino Roaches?



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2009)

Does anyone here breed this species? I saw some at a reptile show last month and I find them to be pretty interesting. I have read that they are slow to mature but their care seems to be pretty standard as far as roaches go. I was wondering if anyone with personal experience could give some insight. Thanks!


----------



## Matt K (Dec 30, 2009)

What would you like to know specifically?  I have both Therea petiveriana (Domino roach) and Therea grandjeani (question mark roach) in large colonies.

You can also get more info on them from www.roachforum.com as many people in the several hundred there keep dominos.


----------



## Beardo (Dec 30, 2009)

Just general info, like how you have them set up...any "quirks" the species may have that you've noticed. That kind of stuff....thanks for the link, I'll check that out.


----------



## billopelma (Dec 30, 2009)

I have T. grandjeani and was told they like rotten wood so I keep them in moss/leaf litter with slightly moist composting oak. They seem to do fine but I haven't kept them any other way for comparison...

Bill


----------



## ZephAmp (Dec 31, 2009)

2-3" of mixed topsoil/coconut fiber/coconut coir/cypress mulch with dead oak leaves on top/mixed in. Keep them in the mid to low 70's. Egg cases take foreverrrrrr to hatch.


----------



## Matt K (Dec 31, 2009)

Bear in mind they come from areas in India where they don't get that cool (generally upper 70s to mid 80s) and are a bit dry for a while then wet for a while, and back to dry.  Thier native habitat does not stay typically moist all the time and they may dio best when only watered on one side of the cage.  Mine get totally dry in between waterings, and periodically I saturate the whole thing.


----------

